# Inside out (north west)



## pipandattic (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi all,
I usually lurk here but rarely post, however I thought I should publicise that we (me, the Mrs and the baby) will be on Inside Out (north west) on BBC1 tomorrow evening.  We're currently away so we won't get to see it ourselves until we're back.  They're doing a program on homophobia / gay rights in the north west, and we were interviewed about the homophobia we experienced with Manchester PCT regarding an appointment with the local fertility experts in the NHS.  Helpfully they were stupid enough to give us their homophobic (and illegal) reasons in writing.  Bet they regret it now!

For those of you who are really keen, we're also being featured on the regional news (BBC1 north west) and on BBC radio Manchester on the breakfast show (we think at 8.20 ish).

We hope it turns out to be an informative piece of journalism, and that it may help other lesbians out there who find they too have been the recipient(s) of illegal homophobia from their PCT.

Cheers,

Pipandattic


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

we have sky +ed you!!!


----------



## pipandattic (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Rachel.  I've been following your story here every month.  Sorry about the latest.  Hope you're all well.

Xx


----------



## welshbean (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi

Heard you on BBC Radio Manchester this morning - you came across as intelligent and articulate - good for you

WBx


----------



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

I am really interested in your story but I am not in your area, will watch it on BBC iPlayer this evening...


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I think we can get the different regional BBC channels on our PVR... will try it tonight!


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Good for you, will be BBCi'ing this!


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Will have a look on iplayer - well done for putting your story out there...

xx


----------



## deemo (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice interview, I saw it on http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0071mrm. 
How cute is your boy....


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

I enjoyed watching your segment of the show! 
I used deemo's link, and the LGBT feature part of the programme starts at 19m50s


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Well done!! We Sky+'ed it & watched it last night. You came across really well. We had a similar experience with our PCT who replied to our request for funding (following 3 years of suffering unsuccessful private treatment) with a letter stating that funding fertility treatment for same-sex couples was "not making best use of public resources"! Excuse us.. After a year long battle with them they eventually agreed to fund a cycle of IVF but then miraculously I (& Maz!) conceived through the KD route so we didn't need the funding. We were told we'd be contacted last spring to commence treatment & we never heard from them again (we purposely didn't inform them of our pregnancies to see how long it would be until they contacted us). So maybe it was an empty offer anyway, just to keep us quiet?
Anyway, well done again!!!


----------

